# Knife Edge Profiling Jig



## Misfire

First of all, I have ZERO experience making knife blades. With all the knife posts flying around this place I had to jump in and get my feet wet. 
So.. I tried a couple (exactly two) out of saw blades and they turned out pretty good right up until I tried to grind the edge profile freehand. It was a nightmare and didn’t work out so well. I have A LOT of respect for those that can grind a blade freehand. Maybe one day I can.. 

Anyway, I decided I needed a “cheater” to help me profile the edge and make it look halfway decent. 

I cannot take credit for this jig. After some searching around on the internet I found some pics of a homemade jig on a British Knife Making Website. I copied his design and made my own with some stuff I had laying around the shop. 

You need a couple of hinges, a base, a couple of bolts and a “pinch plate.” If you looks closely you will see that it the jig is angle adjustable so you can set the bevel where you want it. Now that I’ve used the jig a few times I have some ideas for improvement but that will have to wait until later. 

My “grinder” is a 1” belt sander that is more for wood than steel. It works for grinding blades but not very well. Since that is all I have, that is what I used. The jig does wonders considering how ugly it is and how crappy my “grinder” is. The three blades below are the first and only blades I have ever ground. (except the two above mentioned saw blades I ruined.)

Here is the jig without the “pinch plate.” 

















With the pinch plate









With blade mounted










.


----------



## Misfire

How it is used on the “grinder”









First three blades I’ve ground 









I make wooden blades to get the grind angle correct before grinding the expensive steel










I've made a lot of mistakes but given my experience i think they are pretty clean lines for a cheap jig, cheap sander and a total noob “knife maker”


















.


----------



## kykiller

They look great. I've been wanting to get into it myself but wasnt' sure how. How long does it take to put the edge on them with the jig?


----------



## chinnookbuster

Looks great to me,those lines are tight,very clean,now you have to show us the finished knife with the handle.looking forward to seeing the finished knife.


----------



## Barehunter

Very nice! I'm gonna make one.


----------



## bowgal

Hey, I think they look very nice!!! I would love to do something like that but one thing I dont need is another hobby! I really like the last one.

Keep up the great work!

Bowgal


----------



## Misfire

Thanks for the compliments! 

I have no dreams of grandure but I do enjoy tinkering with them. Those are all gifts for friends. 

The little one took about 10 minutes to gind and the big one about an hour. 

.


----------



## Todd Begg

the look nice


I would caution you to not get to dependent on grinding jigs. Fight the urge!!
If you force yourself to learn to grind free hand, it will translate into design freedom down the road. just my opinion:teeth:

Todd Begg


----------



## Race59

*Great idea!!!*

This is a great idea. I can see applications for this beyond knife building.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jstalljon

What size grit do you use on your sander? They look great by the way!


----------



## Misfire

I do the rough grinding with 80 grit and progressively go to 600 grit before swapping sides. On those first blades posted, I didn't know to spend a lot of time with finer grits getting a nice smooth finish. Those original three blades took HOURS of polishing and hand sanding to get smooth. I've learned that a little more time on the grinder with progressively smoother belts will save you hours of polishing later. 

Since those original blades I run 80, then 220, 400, and finally 600 grit. It may be overkill but after the 600 grit passes it is a lot easier to buff. 


I'll post completed pics once the origonal knives I ground get back from heat treat. They should be arriving any day now. 

.


----------



## Misfire

Ok.. My first knife is almost done. The only thing left is to have the cutting edge ground on. That is the only thing I'm not confident enough to try. A local knife shop said they could do it no problem so I’m going to take it to them. 

Anyway.. here it is.. 
Two days ago after return from heat treat









This afternoon

















.


----------



## Barry Portugal

If that is your first knife - I think a career change may be in order, that is as good as any I've seen! And better than anything I could make. Fantastic work!


----------



## Race59

*Beautiful knife!!!*

That has to be one of the most beautiful knives I've seen. Great lines, and an excellent marriage of materials. You do exceptional work!!!! 

If that is your first knife, I'm anxious to see your future creations. You seem to have an intuitive sense of aesthetics.


----------



## MTNHunt

That is a Great Looking knife.:tongue:

You just saved $200 or so...... Jantz Knife Making Supply sells the jigs in the online store.


----------



## Featherlight37

very nice knives.. im very impressed.. keep up the good work! cant wait to see more!


----------

